# It's. Lack berry and mulberry seasons!



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Working around the property and dining on black berries and mulberries just like @******* and his blue berries. I have 5 mulberry trees, four are mature fruit bearing ones and lots of spots for black berries scattered around. All are part of the survival plan in SHTF.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mulberries almost done here.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Working around the property and dining on black berries and mulberries just like @******* and his blue berries. I have 5 mulberry trees, four are mature fruit bearing ones and lots of spots for black berries scattered around. All are part of the survival plan in SHTF.


Nice, Here in Colorado I don't get blackberries until August.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a blackberry patch too & we are picking them as well.


----------

